# Glenwood to Moab?



## bah2319 (Mar 29, 2015)

Looking for advice if i were to raft Glenwood to Moab, leaving mid april. Especially on possible portages. Have been through ruby, westwater, shoshone, gore, cataract, and a handful of places here and there between. Trying to finish the stretch. Any info would be helpful!


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

Government Highline Dam is unrunnable with no portage opportunities that I know of. Probably the same goes for Price Stubb. The GVIC Dam in Palisade can also completely dewater the river for about 100 yards at extreme low flows.


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

yep Mike is right!


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

I ran that section a few years ago. Definitely wouldn't recommend it in a raft until you get to RHT. We paddled sea kayaks from Gwood to Fruita. The portage at Cameo sucks. The dam keeper won't let you portage on river right, so you have to drag your boat next to the I-70 on river left. You probably won't have enough water to float a raft after Palisade. As mentioned above, that structure is the last in a series of diversions that basically dewaters the whole river for about 15 miles.

Camping isn't very good, legal, or plentiful, so be prepared to sleep in some bushes. We had to sleep in a swamp around Silt. The section from Gwood to Fruita is almost entirely roadside except for some occasional short bends in the river. 

I wouldn't bother doing it again. That being said, there is a ton of cool birdlife between Rifle and Debeque. If you really want to check it off the list then go for it... it's definitely possible... but it isn't a great float. I'd definitely do it in a sea kayak and just try to crush tons of mileage to get it over with quickly and limit how many camps you have to find. 

If you want to do a really awesome/long rafting trip, I would try going from RHT all the way through Cataract and take out at Hite. That would be a much better trip, especially in a raft.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Loma to Hite would be a way better trip.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

If there is water in the Fork you could put in at Basalt, start within sight of snow capped mountain peaks, and finish in the red rock canyon country....


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

More power to ya!!
Have run loma to hite, running sand wash to powell this fall.Want to run as much of colorado river system as possible in my life time. Good luck with the parts that the Damn builders have messed up. 
All roads lead to cataract!!


----------

